# Any PS3 furs out there?



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2008)

I have no friends on PSN... well, one. All of my friends are X360 players. So.. yeah. Since there's no ability to add your PSN username to your profile *glares* mine is Xaerun, I'd love to see you online, especially if you play GTA4. I'm sick of the people that think Free Roam is Deathmatch...


----------



## Drayen (Jun 4, 2008)

I own a PS 3, I was considering buying 360 since it's very popular in US, there must be a reason for it, or maybe it's just some sort of fanboyism x3
But I figured, PS 3 has a lot of popular games and better hardware so...
Anyway, feel free to add me, my ID is L4UR3ntWolf


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2008)

xbox is gay, 'cept Halo.

PS3, 2, 1, ftw.

My dad has a PS3, but I still have a PS2.  (Had for 6 years and it's still not dead)


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2008)

are you kidding halo is like the worst thing on the xbox


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 4, 2008)

PS3 owner here.  Have an account on PSN, but don't use it much.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 4, 2008)

If Purolator ever delivers my PS3 to Sony I should get a new shortly afterwards. Until then, PSN ID: Famer Joe. My go to game is CoD4 and I will be picking up a copy of GTA:IV as soon as I get a PS3 once again.

Free Roam should be gang up on cops and run around the city causing AS much destruction as possible.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, there are, there's a whole topic dedicated to the PS3.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jun 4, 2008)

PSN: DJDarkViper
Xbox Live: DJDarkViper
Steam: DJDarkViper

i like consistancy, keeps things simple, hehe. Add me, ill add you, im interested in getting a way bigger friends list


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Yes, there are, there's a whole topic dedicated to the PS3.


 
Redundancy is the key to sucess!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 9, 2008)

PSN- General-jones 
my called myself that for a laugh and also because it goes well on games like COD4


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> PSN- General-jones
> my called myself that for a laugh and also because it goes well on games like COD4


 
You my friend are living proof of my theory! 

I'll be sure to add you when I get my PS3 back. :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You my friend are living proof of my theory!
> 
> I'll be sure to add you when I get my PS3 back. :3


 
Ok great  whats your PSN because i'll need to know who to add


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Ok great  whats your PSN because i'll need to know who to add


 
I guess that would be remotely useful now wouldn't it... Its Joebob


----------



## Tudd (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just about to go add you guys, just got it back today. Needless to say, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

hmm i'm gonna go add some of you now


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 11, 2008)

Add me, My name is "NightOfFire"

Add me if you want lol 
xD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> hmm i'm gonna go add some of you now


 
Up for a round of CoD4? Also do you have a mic?

*edit* Who here has mics?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah ok sure i'll go on now i added ya by the way  

and yep i do have a mic


----------



## Tudd (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah ok sure i'll go on now i added ya by the way
> 
> and yep i do have a mic


 
I'll meet you there then. 

I added you, 03pagea.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks ^^


----------



## Vinzin (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a PSN account, though I have very few friends who have a PS3, let alone have any games for it. :<


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Vinzin said:


> I have a PSN account, though I have very few friends who have a PS3, let alone have any games for it. :<


 
Hence this thread.  

Feel free to add me at any time. As for the game issue, may I ask why?


----------



## Eevee (Jun 12, 2008)

roomie just bought a pstriple for MGS4 but the one single game I give a damn about doesn't have multiplayer, so


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 12, 2008)

Simply waiting on one thing for the PS3:

Silent Hill 5

Assuming they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Wooo Metal gear solid is a great game ^_^... the online could even replace COD4


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wooo Metal gear solid is a great game ^_^... the online could even replace COD4


 
I don't know about replace. ;P 

On that note, back to MGS4!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Gah i'm annoyed because someone else on my friends list has MGS4 XP


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Gah i'm annoyed because someone else on my friends list has MGS4 XP


 
I've only had ONE person sign on today who HASN'T been playing MGS4. XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I've only had ONE person sign on today who HASN'T been playing MGS4. XD


 
XD.... I guess my PSN friends are just weird then


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> XD.... I guess my PSN friends are just weird then


 
Either weird or simply not fans of the series. 

Also if they're new to the series, number four is NOT the place to start. ;P


----------



## Drayen (Jun 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I've only had ONE person sign on today who HASN'T been playing MGS4. XD


Join the club x3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Well yes i agree with you there! 

EDIT: ninja'd -.- anywhy that was aimed towards tudd


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Drayen said:


> Join the club x3


 
Gah  my friends still continue to play COD4


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Heres a really good question... Why are we here instead of playing it? :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Cuz dis forums too lik addicting u know :3


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Cuz dis forums too lik addicting u know :3


 
Somehow dey iz! :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Anywhy i'm bored on these forums now :razz: i'm gonna play on MGO4 <3!!!!!!!!!!!x10000000000000000000000000!!!!!

EDIT: oh my god i just completed MGO4.. and heres the big ending massive spoiler.........













He dies


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2008)

my id is "Garuelx"  I would like to play GTA4 with someone who isn't inbred.

p.s.  If I grab the chopper in "Deal Breaker," DON'T FUCKING IGNORE ME!
Many retarded noobs have done that repeatedly, if they do it again, I'll shoot them down!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok i'll add ya i spose.. GTA is quite fun online when you get decent people and not 6 year olds playing


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm definately down for that! GTA online that is. 

Also its KINDA obvious that Snake dies in the end... Wouldn't exactly call it a spoiler, but consider I only just left RAT to go find Liquid.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 13, 2008)

PSN = Penguin041 

I am playing mgs4 (of course) but i have COD4 and rock band and several others if anyone is up for a game.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 13, 2008)

Oooo a new person to add :razz: i'll add ya anywhy you got a mic?


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 13, 2008)

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK 
Meh, I Don't have MGS4 or GTA4 OR COD4.
I don't like them. 
I play games like Burnout and ratchet and clank xD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 13, 2008)

Ooo i have ratchet and clank too it's a fun game


----------



## Drayen (Jun 14, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Ooo i have ratchet and clank too it's a fun game


It is? I was thinking of buying it, played the demo, loved it ^^
I ordered my copy of MGS4 from Canada along with Dualshock 3, I should get it around June 22nd.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 14, 2008)

Drayen said:


> It is? I was thinking of buying it, played the demo, loved it ^^
> I ordered my copy of MGS4 from Canada along with Dualshock 3, I should get it around June 22nd.


 
Yeah if you can pick it up for a good price, it is a good game... and i feel sorry for you having to wait for MGS4


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, but still need to make a PSN account.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 14, 2008)

You really should make one brownsquirrel. Onlines like the best part of gaming ^_^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 14, 2008)

I know, but I got R&C: SM online and you don't really need a PSN for it.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 14, 2008)

Alright, I added everyone that added me. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

No problem, the real challenge will be whether or not anyones online at the same time to play.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 15, 2008)

Drayen said:


> It is? I was thinking of buying it, played the demo, loved it ^^
> I ordered my copy of MGS4 from Canada along with Dualshock 3, I should get it around June 22nd.


Yeah, it's very fun to play and has lots of funny bits.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Tudd said:


> No problem, the real challenge will be whether or not anyones online at the same time to play.


 
Well that depends on luck and good planning


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well that depends on luck and good planning


 
Speaking of good planning, MGO tomorrow? Seeing as right now, MGS takes priority.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Speaking of good planning, MGO tomorrow? Seeing as right now, MGS takes priority.


 
Yeah ok i ain't tried MGO yet so i will be rubbish XP


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah ok i ain't tried MGO yet so i will be rubbish XP


 
Well I've only play a little bit of the beta so I should be equally lost.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Well I've only play a little bit of the beta so I should be equally lost.


 
Ok... good XP


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Ok... good XP


 
Good to know the sucess of your peers isn't valued. 

Any time of day in mind?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Good to know the sucess of your peers isn't valued.
> 
> Any time of day in mind?


 
Well when i complete MGS4 then i will play MGSO.. i'm on like the second boss battle at the moment XP


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well when i complete MGS4 then i will play MGSO.. i'm on like the second boss battle at the moment XP


 
Funny how I had to go out for supper just as I got there and now I've been beat back to the T.V.


----------



## Ryis16 (Jun 18, 2008)

my naem is Hunter_Wolf, i have Unreal, CoD4, Warhawk. feel free to add me.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 18, 2008)

ah ha the guy who pmed i was just about to say, post your PSN on this thread XP 
Anywhy i'll add ya when i get on my ps3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a PS3 though only have Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and NASCAR 09 atm (and not hooked up to the net atm)


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Ryis, I'll be sure to add you next time I'm on.

As for you Ty, might the next purchase be a router? ;P


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Ryis, I'll be sure to add you next time I'm on.
> 
> As for you Ty, might the next purchase be a router? ;P



I do have a wireless router, but it's...well...buggy. It often cuts out for no reason, then takes 20 minutes to come back up.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 18, 2008)

Omg theres a system update


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Omg theres a system update



Rather useless one too! But 2.4 (rumoured around E3) WILL have In-game XMB so says some Sony employee on the PlayStation Blog.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

I had to update to 2.3 (I think) when I went to play NASCAR 09...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I had to update to 2.3 (I think) when I went to play NASCAR 09...


 
The firmware updates that come with games are usually behind whats the latest required for online play and other PSN services.

If you were into Blu-ray movies then you'd be pleased to know that 2.3 is the update that first included DTS-MA decoding. Something which many PS3 owners interested in BD have been after for a while.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> The firmware updates that come with games are usually behind whats the latest required for online play and other PSN services.
> 
> If you were into Blu-ray movies then you'd be pleased to know that 2.3 is the update that first included DTS-MA decoding. Something which many PS3 owners interested in BD have been after for a while.



I don't have a HD TV (yet) but got Wrestlemania XXIV on Blu-Ray, and the graphics were better than regular DVD even on a regular TV. Can't wait to see it on HD TV


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I don't have a HD TV (yet) but got Wrestlemania XXIV on Blu-Ray, and the graphics were better than regular DVD even on a regular TV. Can't wait to see it on HD TV


 
Once you watch a Blu-ray on an HDTV, you'll never want to watch a DVD on it again. 

That decoding I mentioned in my last post is for sound, so unless you're running an HDMI reciever, decent speakers, etc, it really won't make any difference. But BD will still give you that beautiful picture HD can deliever.

I've been trying to string together a decent setup for myself recently and an HDTV is next on the list. Choices... The latest thing is 1080P in the 32" size. While most would argue its pointless, I plan on sitting 2-3 feet away from this thing and have it double as a computer monitor. Best advice is save up till you can afford the size you want then begin your search.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Once you watch a Blu-ray on an HDTV, you'll never want to watch a DVD on it again.
> 
> That decoding I mentioned in my last post is for sound, so unless you're running an HDMI reciever, decent speakers, etc, it really won't make any difference. But BD will still give you that beautiful picture HD can deliever.
> 
> I've been trying to string together a decent setup for myself recently and an HDTV is next on the list. Choices... The latest thing is 1080P in the 32" size. While most would argue its pointless, I plan on sitting 2-3 feet away from this thing and have it double as a computer monitor. Best advice is save up till you can afford the size you want then begin your search.



HD TV first, then I'll look into a sound system for it. (I have a pair of speakers [Logitech] for my computer that are decent)


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> HD TV first, then I'll look into a sound system for it. (I have a pair of speakers [Logitech] for my computer that are decent)


 
Bigger TV means bigger enemies! :O And surround sound means you can hear the enemies coming and know where they're coming from! 

As for Logitech speakers, I've owned a couple pairs myself. All of which served me well; they're one of the best in computer speakers.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep blue ray on HD is good but you have to look at how much you want to spend and all the stuff thats tudd is telling ya to get will get pricey


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yep blue ray on HD is good but you have to look at how much you want to spend and all the stuff thats tudd is telling ya to get will get pricey


 
The best deal for an HDMI reciever I could find was $400 for all of the features I wanted WITH the full manufacturer's warranty. (Sorry, no ebay today) As for features, its simply 7.1 HDMI audio decoding and ability to use Dolby Pro Logic IIx to get 7.1 from 5.1, 6.1 HDMI audio.

Throw in some decent speakers, and lets say you even got them on sale that'd be at least $100 a channel. Throw in a $200 sub to keep things together. Assuming you're going for a standard 5.1 setup.

A decent LCD TV around 26" will set you back at least $500, as much as double that if you're paying retail. Although this up coming years models appear to be cheaper than last's. 

So now you're up to $1600 at the very least. Pricy it is.  But it's damn nice once you get everything running.  

In any case, sorry for the largely off topic post. Let this be a mini guide for PS3 furs looking to expand into a mini-home theatre. If you want specifics, just ask.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I won't get it all at once. Maybe over the span of several months (I only make $1700 a month after taxes, so obviously can't afford it all at once).


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, I won't get it all at once. Maybe over the span of several months (I only make $1700 a month after taxes, so obviously can't afford it all at once).


 
That's the best way to do it, unless you want to set aside money each month and buy it all at once. (I dispise credit cards, loans etc for their interest.)

But I think the point is; it'd cost you an entire month's pay.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> That's the best way to do it, unless you want to set aside money each month and buy it all at once. (I dispise credit cards, loans etc for their interest.)
> 
> But I think the point is; it'd cost you an entire month's pay.



Then, I wouldn't be able to pay rent ($820/month), buy food ($300/month), bus/subway fare ($50/month). Which leaves me about $530 a month for fun.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Then, I wouldn't be able to pay rent ($820/month), buy food ($300/month), bus/subway fare ($50/month). Which leaves me about $530 a month for fun.


 
I didn't mean all at once and stop living.  I meant set aside part of your fun money untill you have enough to buy it all. Whatever you do, make sure you still have some fun doing it.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 19, 2008)

Tudd said:


> The best deal for an HDMI reciever I could find was $400 for all of the features I wanted WITH the full manufacturer's warranty. (Sorry, no ebay today) As for features, its simply 7.1 HDMI audio decoding and ability to use Dolby Pro Logic IIx to get 7.1 from 5.1, 6.1 HDMI audio.
> 
> Throw in some decent speakers, and lets say you even got them on sale that'd be at least $100 a channel. Throw in a $200 sub to keep things together. Assuming you're going for a standard 5.1 setup.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah luckily i got all the stuff i need it took a while to get though XP


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 19, 2008)

Tudd said:


> *I didn't mean all at once and stop living*.  I meant set aside part of your fun money untill you have enough to buy it all. Whatever you do, make sure you still have some fun doing it.


 
Well when he has a ps3 with all the good things... then he wil be living pointed out by ps3's slogan "this is living"


----------



## Tudd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah luckily i got all the stuff i need it took a while to get though XP


 
I'm the crazy kid who spent that on a single subwoofer. 

As for "This is living", creepy babies is living now? I see...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 19, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I'm the crazy kid who spent that on a single subwoofer.
> 
> As for "This is living", creepy babies is living now? I see...


 
Acording to sony.. yes don't question them ^_^


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Acording to sony.. yes don't question them ^_^


 
The day we START questioning Sony will be the day we hand out gas for free. :grin:


----------

